# martin archery vs bear aarchery



## huntingontario (Nov 25, 2008)

*martin cheetah*

I just bought a 09 martin cheetah last week I tried the fred bear game over, it was nice. I prefered the cheetahs feel thats why I bought it. I've never owned a bow and only shot one a few times, so time will tell if I made the right decision, so far so good.


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you very much does anyone else have anymore info


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

*Bows*

The Bear archery bows are a very good bow for the money dispite what some might say!!! My backup bow is a Bear Instinct, Very good bow IMO very forgiving and good speed too. Also a pleasure to shoot little hand shock and holds great. My wife shoots a bear lights out and we are both very pleased with this bow!! Virtually dead in the hand and is extremly accurate. I have nothing to say about the Martin as i have never shot it. My buddy has a Rytera made by martin and loves the thing. Martins are very good high quality bows!!JMO


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

not any comparison, go with the martin cheetah or the bengal. I think its way more bow for the money. I'm not knocking bear, its just that i have tried them all and it's obvious which is a better bow. Shoot them and you will see. Shoot what feels good.

Get the 2009 martins!


----------



## muzzy24333 (Mar 9, 2009)

*blowtech are gay*

i seen a guy at my bow shoots outshoop a bundle of people with bowtech matthews and diamond bows. u know what he shot a Martin Bengal.


----------



## muzzy24333 (Mar 9, 2009)

*go with the martin*

I would rather go with the cheetah. the quality of it is much better i think. the bear is slower. if u want a sts. martin makes them that goes on the 09 cheetah and the ccs cable containment system roller guard. go with the martin u want be sorry.:star:


----------



## Rolando (Jan 4, 2009)

Listen, Its pretty much the operator /archer that shoots it right, I was a Martin diehart since the 80's you can see below that I also was good at it, but I just bought the Bear truthII, that simply TO ME is superior for my needs ( Hunting)
I am sure I will buy more Martins in the future, dollar for dollar, very good, but Bear has come a long way baby! their new line is on par. I will not diss the other brands, all good.Its what you like Man! 

however I like the blowtech post up by RT1, so true .


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Rolando said:


> Listen, Its pretty much the operator /archer that shoots it right, I was a Martin diehart since the 80's you can see below that I also was good at it, but I just bought the Bear truthII, that simply TO ME is superior for my needs ( Hunting)
> I am sure I will buy more Martins in the future, dollar for dollar, very good, but Bear has come a long way baby! their new line is on par. I will not diss the other brands, all good.Its what you like Man!
> 
> however I like the blowtech post up by RT1, so true .


truth II is a shooter for sure, very good bow.

lets see: everyone else 7, Gay Blowtech 0


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a lights out and like it alot. very smooth. The wife shoots a Martin Jaguar and I like it to. Shoot them both and buy what feels right.


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Speed wise the Bear is about 20 fps slower but at a 8 3/4" brace height for the Lights out it should be a very forgiving shooter.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

as a dealer, i think bears limbs seem to hold up alot better.


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you guys very much this info is very helpfull because im switching from a mathews sq2 to either the bear or the martin if anyone has more info it would be much appreiciated thanks


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

muzzy24333 said:


> i seen a guy at my bow shoots outshoop a bundle of people with bowtech matthews and diamond bows. u know what he shot a Martin Bengal.


There ya go.It ain't the bow but the person shooting it.A good archer can perform w/any bow.


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a tough one.I have won more money w/ a Martin than any other bow.I have a Bear Instinct and little thing flat out shoots.Go and shoot the two bows you are interested in and I mean shoot em'.atleast 50 shots each.That will give you a good idea for which one will perform best in YOUR HANDS.


----------

